# HDMI-DVI problem PS3 P2470hn Samsung LCD TV



## arapettic67 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dear I have the following problem with my Samsung LCD TV p2470HN

The same arises with my ps3 hdmi-dvi cable the only resolution that I take is not taking 1080p 1080i? or 720p? or 480p? in hdmi only takes me all resolutions might be going probe all possibilities have occurred and buy different cables with different adapters probe but had no solution, 5 seconds press the power button for 5 seconds but the p3 nothing

The incredible thing is that probe the tv with the dvi-hdmi pc and takes me all resolutions, the TV might be incompatible with the ps3, will have any service menu to have occasion to modify parameters for me to take these decisions?, Truth is that it puzzled me why I go to somebody who has experience in the field, or if you will step

A thousand apologies for my writing but I'm translating with google as my English is very basic

thank you very much

regards,:sad::sad:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken you can't use a HDMI<>DVI cable with the PS3. The cable is not passing the HDCP signal, thus no sync, thus no picture.


----------



## arapettic67 (Jun 13, 2012)

But because I take 1080P?, That's the strange thing would not have to go anywhere but in that comment if it works


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know...I don't understand this what "The same arises with my ps3 hdmi-dvi cable the only resolution that I take is not taking 1080p 1080i? or 720p? or 480p?" means.

What resolutions work and which resolutions don't work? Have you tried/tested a different cable?


----------



## arapettic67 (Jun 13, 2012)

use other cables and take me all 1080, all other resolutions the monitor I says "Mode Not Supported"


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I still believe it's the HDMI<>DVI cable. If the DHCP process doesn't take place, the PS3 and TV will not "talk" to each other. Thus the PS3 is likely in a "default" or the last used/set resolution.


----------

